# Type IIB U Boat - 1/144 ICM



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

I built ICM's 1/144 scale Type IIB U-Boat as the U-9 circa 1940. I added some photoetch (re-purposed 1/200 scale railings) and wire/stretched sprue rigging. The Maltese crosses on the base are U-9's emblem, referencing the WWI version of U-9.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Umglaublich! A masterful build, Herr Helfrich! :thumbsup:


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

She is beautifully done Paul.....Cheers mark


----------

